# help! heat or start of labor???? discharge question



## goatmomabragg

Ok so my nanny goat is either fat or pregnant...the only bucks she has been around were her sister does billy kids who were taken out at 3 months due to them humping my nannies including their mom.....so my fatty goat is acting weird she seems to wait till 7pm-2am to act like she is in labor she does this little pushing thing were she gets in a standing position and does light pushes and even twist the right side in a figure "c" Her vulva goes from loose and long to normal so much its crazy and for about a week she has been discharging white goo like snot but white. It started off like tooth paste and is now more of a white mucus. Her milk hasnt dropped which doesnt concern me cause my other doe didnt fill up until her first kid was on his way out......this will not be her first kidd we bought her at the sale back in march and she had a full bag when we got her and it dried up. So she is pretty saggy still. She is pretty large on the sides of her belly kinda. Like watermelons are on each side..so my question would really be would heat make a goat discharge for a week and act like labor with the pushing and also when she pee pees she will stay squated for a good min. Then some times she will get up and squat again with nothing coming out


----------



## ksalvagno

Do a search on bleach pregnancy test here. You can try that. Can you get a picture of her back end with her lady parts showing?


----------



## toth boer goats

If she is still up on her sides, she isn't in labor, if you look at her from behind and her sides all of a sudden are going down or dropped, she is at the labor stage and the kids are on their way to the birth canal. 

Healthy rumens, can make a goat appear to be preggo, it is bigger at the end of the day and will be back to normal or down by morning.

White discharge can happen late in pregnancy and they can lose their plug a month or so prior to kidding. White or clear discharge can also be heat cycle.
Pics may help more.

With young 3 month old bucklings, I wouldn't think they would do the deed, I have waited that long and never had a mishap when I weaned that old(Young).

One way to see if she is open is, to get a new rubber glove and check her, go in with 2 fingers and see if you hit a wall or your finger goes all the way through, you won't have to go in very far to know. If she is open, she may be having issues, if she has been pushing for a long period of time.
When she pushes, do you ever see a bulge at her vulva area? Or is it more like a peeing push? Have you seen her pee? Does can get stones. 

Have you seen her poo?

Is she eating OK?

If she is peeing does it smell look different?

Is there a buck near, to tease her and see if she is in or not through a fence?

Get a temp on her.

Get a fecal for worms and cocci.


----------



## Terra Mia

I have a doe who had discharge for a whole month before kidding. She is one of those sneaky does who has their kids 100% independently and lives by the "code" and drives me crazy every year. She's got her kid in tow before I even would have guessed she was close to labor. The discharge always threw me for a loop because I thought..today was the day!!! but then it would stop..then a few days later...stringy.......then it would stop......ugggg

She sounds preggers to me though.if her discharge has lasted more than 3 days. 

If the 3 month old buck could stick out his "willie" then he can breed. If you never saw the stick then he may not have done the deed....


----------



## goatmomabragg

ksalvagno said:


> Do a search on bleach pregnancy test here. You can try that. Can you get a picture of her back end with her lady parts showing?


Here are some pictures..the best i could so. She doesnt want any one lookin back there.


----------



## goatmomabragg

........


----------



## goatmomabragg

Also she seems a bit smaller today.


----------



## BCG

I would check her temp and make sure she doesn't have an infection. I had a doe act like that after using a CDIR in her. She had developed a UTI and would squat for long periods of time and always had discharge changing from milky to thick and white.


----------



## goatmomabragg

Will check temp if i can get hands on her....pee and poo look normal....no billy to see for sure if its heat.....i just found it odd she would push here and there at night she has been straying away from other nanny. Thought i seen movement on right side today but could have been my crazy mind playin tricks. Really doesnt like men folks at this time and wont let me near her rear end.


----------



## xolindy01ox

Toth boer goats when you say checking to see if a doe is open do you mean your fingers will hit a wall and when she is bred your fingers won't?


----------



## toth boer goats

Catch her and get a temp.

She does have an udder going on but it isn't tight yet. She is still up on her sides so, she isn't in the process of kidding.

If you can catch her, feel for kid movement on right side or just before her udder.


----------



## BCG

I would think the only time you would not hit a "wall" is when they are in strong heat. But again, I'm guessing.


----------



## goathiker

She's talking about whether or not the cervix is opening. When they are about ready to kid the cervix moves very close and opens up to let the kids out.


----------



## BCG

Oh gotcha! I was thinking about the cervix opening slightly for insemination. LOL.


----------



## toth boer goats

Goathiker got it right. :-D


----------



## goatmomabragg

Temp was fine


----------



## Tenacross

Man, I love her horns!


----------



## goatmomabragg

She is really pretty and rotten to the core! ....used middle finger to check cervix didnt hit wall she wasnt happy but allowed it with in reason dont know if it was cause my fingers are small (short)


----------



## toth boer goats

Didn't hit a wall, how far in with your finger did you go?
She may be open then and having problems. Can you get a vet out or a goat friend to double check her?


----------



## goatmomabragg

To my knuckel on my hand(3inch maybe). Not showing signs of distress though. Eating, pee and poo normal. Only acts strange at night as far as labor signs and isnt being very vocal except with food coming at her (loves to eat). If she isnt pregnant would i feel cervix or would they be high up out of range...still just a drop of cream colored dishcharge less than a tsp on her vulva


----------



## toth boer goats

That is definitely in far enough to know. 

When they are in pre-labor or labor, they will be open so the kids can work their way to the birth canal to come out, so she may be in pre-labor. 

If you put your finger in there and hit a wall, she is either not quite ready or not pregnant. A doe will not be open, if she isn't ready to kid or not preggo.

Does can be in pre-labor for many hours preparing to kid. If she is however, pushing and really getting into it at any moment, that you witnessed, she may of gave up pushing or if a kid is dead the impulse to push, can stop which stops her contractions. 
With pre-labor, you usually willl see them pushing their heads into the wall, do a lot of stretching, yawning, standing for hours, not eating at times. ect

Has she been nesting at all? 

Can you get a vet to look at her or know a knowledgeable breeder that can?
I am concerned for her, as you are saying, she acts like she is in labor and when you said she is pushing is a bit alarming.

Did you ever see a bulge trying to come out back there(Vulva area, when she was pushing?


----------



## goatmomabragg

No nesting. Vet didnt leave 911 number to call.only other person to call is a lady who has done serious damage to more does and kidds (death to both) than helped so not calling her. To decribe the pushing...she stood on steps are arched back but never did her lu lu push out its not open its still tightish....maybe false labor or even false pregnancy we have never felt baby movement the whole time and udders are same size as they always were. Other nanny had mucus in footlong String for week befor having triplets and she waited till i wasnt around to have first 2 So i think thats what this nanny will do tomorrow. But we are watch for any signs of distress.


----------



## toth boer goats

That is terrible your vet doesn't leave a 911 number. That isn't right.

I don't blame you for not wanting to go to the other person that did more harm than good to your goats I am so sorry. 

If you can get a preg test done on her, you will know if it is a false pregnancy or not. 

She to me, is acting as if she is in pre-labor. So confusing, I can imagine what you are going through, just wondering.

Not always do we feel kids moving around inside, there are times ,if you are not in the right place at the right time, you won't feel them. I have had a few, I didn't feel. When you do feel for them, it is their right side or just before the udder, in case you didn't know.

Goats like to torment us sometimes and we worry. :hug:


----------



## goatmomabragg

They are enough to make you pull your hair out but so wonderful to watch and play with...we named her trouble when we got her and its a very fitting name. ..... will keep an update for ya'll.


----------



## SalteyLove

*news?*

I read through all 3 pages hoping to see the final result! Any updates? I ADORE the horns on that doe!


----------



## toth boer goats

goatmomabragg said:


> They are enough to make you pull your hair out but so wonderful to watch and play with...we named her trouble when we got her and its a very fitting name. ..... will keep an update for ya'll.


 Oh I know, I am bald, LOL, :lol: no, I am not, but, it can be stressful for sure.

Trouble is a really good name for her, I agree.


----------



## goatmomabragg

Still creamy white discharge like toothpaste...vulva only slightly loose but has been really acting strange... attacked my bulldog both are fine thank goodness but for no reason she walked up to him and butted him until i seen and made her go to her pen( grazing time) wont come up and love on me like normal and acting skittish and that not like my "puppy dog with horns" so maybe a sign she is coming close??!.


----------



## ksalvagno

Time will tell. Good luck.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree, only time will tell.


----------



## toth boer goats

How is she?


----------



## goatmomabragg

Still the same but no discharge in about two days vulva still puckered


----------



## toth boer goats

How is she acting? 
Is she eating normal?


----------



## bennettsly

How do I tell if my dodos in heat?


----------



## kccjer

goatmomabragg said:


> No nesting. Vet didnt leave 911 number to call.


Just call the office number. Often it just transfers to the vets home phone. Thats how mine works....


----------



## toth boer goats

bennettsly said:


> How do I tell if my dodos in heat?


 Flagging, frequent urination, verbal, pacing, eating less, vulva poofy, clear to white discharge.


----------



## goatmomabragg

Was either heat or false pregnancy.....only passed tooth paste type discharge.


----------

